# Maine senator ties Obama to ISIS on Facebook



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Maine senator ties Obama to ISIS on Facebook
A Maine senator says he has no intention of resigning over a series of offensive Facebook posts, including one that suggests President Barack Obama's family members are part of the Islamic State group.

http://www.wcvb.com/politics/maine-senator-wont-resign-over-post-tying-obama-to-isis-group/31736234


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ho hum....


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*In future news, in a totally unrelated story, the Maine senator has been found dead in a near by field with 4 gun shot wounds to his back and head. Authorities suspect no foul play and have deemed it a suicide.*


----------

